# KitchenAid Standmixer Failed



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I was making cookies yesterday and for some reason the mixed would not go faster than speed 3 . It will when just turning on the motor but not when mixing the dough . It now sounds the same way the first kitchenaid mixer i returned sounded. I also think it's starting to give off a burning smell. I thought Kitchenaids will last forever but it's been little over 1 years since i had this and really only used around holidays. I think it's the plastic gears they use in the Artisan models that will not hold up. So what does the cost of fixing one of these things run about? This and my computer starting that i will need to load the OS again, what next 

The recipe was for the Williams & Sonoma dessert book. Just 1 1/2 cups brown sugar, 1 cup stick butter (left out 30 minutes and cut into cubs), 3 tsp vanilla. then mix in 2 eggs. Then sifted 13 oz. Flour, 1/4 tsp salt, 1 tsp. baking powder. I added the chocolate chips, coconut and walnut chips by hand. I have used the mixer several time and it worked fine so this is something just starting. So far i really never had mixed anything above speed 3 but other time when i tried going higher things were fine. KitchenAid KSM150PSBU Artisan Series 5-Quart Mixer, Cobalt Blue, i bought this Jan 2004 and returned it dec 2004 for a replacement. I treat this machine with kid gloves always make sure it's lock down when running and turned off before scraping the bowl. Within 3 months of the warrenty ending it's crippled and i figured it would be a workhourse that would last 10 years.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know about Kitchen Aids any more. It used to be the gold standard for mixers but if you do a search on this site for Kitchen Aids, you will see more compalints recently than anything else.

The cost of mixers hasn't gone up at all in the 10 years or so since I bought mine. Which leads me to conclude that if the price isn't going up, the quality is very likely going down. Materials and production methods seem to be deteriorating. It's too bad really. I'm lucky that I got mine before the serious decline in quality started.

Jock


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I agree Jock. It's sad to keep seeing those posts. They've ruined a good brand name.

Tony


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyhoo, if you want it repaired, check out your local Whirlpool dealer, Kitchenaide falls under the Whirlpool umbrella.

Hey, for almost a thousand bucks more youcan get a 5 qt REAL Hobart, same bowl size, and footprint, but with real guts and machined, hardened steel 3 speed gears...


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm made a simple cream cheese pie batter form Williams & Sonoma dessert book today. It's just 8 oz. room temp cream cheese, 1/3 cup sugar, 2 eggs and 1 tsp vanilla. The mixer worked perfectly going threw all 10 speeds just fine, even sounded better. Some times i think things just like to screw with me. Something i noticed that is different with the stand mixer from a hand held mixer it doesn't throw that batter of the attachments when you increase speed. When the batter begins to build up around Beaters you just increase speed and it would clean itself but not with the stand mixer. Matter of fact it grabs on to the Flat Beater and doesn't let go. Well at lest it looks like its working fine, which is a big relief off my mind. I hate to return things, always feel it my fault. Striping the worm gear i hear is the biggest problem with the Artisan line. SOmeone wrote tthe worm gear is made of plastic and is ment to fail under heavy stress to protect the motor. The Pro line still uses metal gears and cooks magazine still gave it the top ratings. I was in a resterant store and say a big hobart, wow that is a mixer.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

It was about 5 yrs. ago I got a 5 qt. professional. I don't know what the gears are made of but it's held up well, although with infrequent (couple times a week) use. I put my hand on top now and then and if it's getting hot I'll turn it off.

What is the consensus choice for stand mixer today?


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

About the time I got my mixer I noticed KitchenAid changed some or all of their recipes to reduce the dough hook kneading time to to no more than speed 2 and no more than 2 minutes. It wasn't for a couple years that I started hearing about the change in gear material. If anybody in the community knows how, by line, model or year, to determine the gear material or expected durability many of us would appreciate the information.

Can KitchenAid accessories like the food grinder or pasta maker be used on any other brands?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

When I bought my KA Mixer in 1992, I went to a Restaurant Supply house and bought it. They explained to me at that time that the "home" type KA Mixers had a "paper" gear in them as protection against "overload", and that the commercial KA I was buying (350 watts vs. 325 I think it was) has all metal gears and an "overload reset" button on the side. Only once has it ever turned itself off, but by waiting a few minutes and pushing the button, I was able to get up and running again.

Anyway, someone posted somewhere once that replacing the paper gear isn't very hard to do as long as you are able to get the right replacement part. So you might want to jot down the Model and S/N and check for an exploded parts diagram, take the cover off your mixer and look for a stripped paper type gear. From the exploded parts diagram you should be able to identify the exact part number and order on-line for a replacement.

This one also comes with all metal blades, whisk, etc.

I am very happy with it, and hope I never have to replace it.

doc


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's still under warranty don't touch it. I've got a professional 5 qt in my kitchen, the kind with the reset button, had it for years, and it gets daily work outs. Don't use it for breads, but for sweet doughs, lots of sponges, buttercream, and I use the shredder attachment frequently.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't remember the year I bought the one at the house, but it's harvest gold, so that helps with the era. Heavy, heavy use when the kids where young........I was earth mother..... made all the bread, etc........... I've taken it in twice and had the little cooper brushes replaced at the appliance repair store and it takes off again like a rocket. After the house fire, they took it into the garage opened it up and washed it down with diesel and parts solvent; it took off again and has been consistant for 4 years now. But at the restaurant (limited use in our operation, just dessert preps) I have replaced every 18 to 24 months with a factory refurbished for $79.00 to $99.00. Amazon.com


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't hear of problems with the pro models, like I do with the artisan models. I've got a pro model, but as far as I know there's no reset button on it. Then again, I've only had mine heat up one time, and that was when I was using the meat grinding attachment hook up.

My Pro model get's tons of use at times and rarely goes a week or so, without use.


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

The answer to this is: Hobart N-50 mixers can use all Kitchenaid hub attachments!

They can also use all of the 5qt narrow bowl attachments. I know, cause I have an N-50 and a huge number of KA attachments. 

Believe me, it is the best of both worlds!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I posted your question on the KitchenAid forum and this is what they said:

In 2000 KitchenAid came out with our Professional series, which included metal gears. However, our nylon years, if machine is used correctly, should not fail. 

KitchenAid mixers are tested under the most adverse conditions and the worm gear has proven to be a very reliable component through the years. KitchenAid uses the finest materials in their appliances, then puts them through rigorous quality control tests. KitchenAid does everything they can to assure trouble-free performance.

We recommend that you knead the dough on Speed 2 for approximately 2 minutes which is equivalent to 12 minutes of hand kneading. Initially, some consumers may mix the dough longer than necessary (and at a higher speed than necessary) because they are not familiar with the Planetary mixing action.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Velly intelesting...

When I knead bread dough at work in the 30 qt Hobart, I mix it for around 8 mins, 1st gear, same "planetary gear action", but the dough needs that amount of time to work the gluten. 

So what if the Kitchenaid is smaller, it still does the same amount of work with smaller batches, you still need the proper mixing time, 1 kg or 100kgs it will still need about 5 to 7 minutes....


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

This must be the Worm gear for the KitchenAid KSM150PSBU Artisan Series 5-Quart Mixer and it's only $20. Why is the big gear plastic but the smaller metal? Kind of strange

http://store.yahoo.com/buyitnow64/ki41miwodran.html


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I had bad experiences with the KA Artisan. I used the first one maybe 3 times-it had a gear go out. I got a replacement mixer from KA and I've used it maybe 2 times so far-it has begun to make the same alarming noise the first one did before the gear went out. Naturally, with the replacement, I have no warranty-they sent NOTHING with it. So now I'm afraid to use it!  I know it will go out the next time I try to stir up a cake. That's about all I use a mixer for, and we don't have cake often. Sooner or later . . . it will go out. 
I'm hoping for a different brand and a really tough one-something that will be able to stand up under the strain :lol: of my mixing needs. I've wondered if the Viking mixers are good . . .
If I didn't have hand issues, I would just get a cheap hand mixer and forget about it, but . . .


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

KitchenAid has a record when they sent it so don't worry for a year. KitchenAid also said sometimes they will go over the year if they feel it's the mixers fault just so you don't lose respect for the brand


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh please gimme a break! What hogwash!

Haven't seen kokopuffs in a while. He traded his KA for a Kenwood I think.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I chucked my KA for a Kenwood a while back, and kokopuffs followed suit. I agree that the KA Mantra "2 Miuntes at Speed 2" is nonsense. Planetary action or not, it takes at least 5 once the dough has been fully mixed for the gluten to develop.

Lately though I have been relying less on my mixer for gluten development and more on several stretch & folds during fermentation.


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

I got mine about 14yr ago & have had to have it repaired once. They wanted me to send it back to the factory, which was a fortune in shipping & forever in turnaround time. I found an old german guy in town, that repaired toasters & other small appliances, charged me $15. Been fine ever since (that was about 7years ago). He said they weren't particularily difficult to repair, so if you have a toaster guy that does other stand mixers it might be worth looking into. As long as you are out of warranty anyway.

I


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I don't know what to think about the KitchenAid Artisan, but a few days ago I bought a hand held Cuisinart 5 speed mixer just for light jobs. I used it today and I have to say I was impressed with it. I never got it above the first speed and it did a super job with a fairly dense batter.
Someday when I'm making something requiring adding a lot ingredients while mixing I'll give the KA a try again. 
I have to say I love to watch the big Hobarts operate when they show up on Food Network. Just something about them . . .


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I made Nestles Toll House Cookies and was wondering if this is normal. While beating the butter,eggs,..ect the mixer had no trouble going up all ten speeds but speed 9 - 10 did not seam that much of a difference or that much faster. After mixing in the flour the mixer when to speed 6 but no faster when i incress speeds. Is this normal cause the dough does ride up the paddle attachment and does make a heavy blob. i asked this question on the Kitchenaid forum and got an intresting responce on the power difference between Artisan & pro models, funny at top speed 10 the artisan is only
going little faster than speed 3 on the pro model.
I know the sound of the Mixer does not change to much... here is the RPM's .. 

Tilt Head Models- K45SS, KSM90, KSM103, KSM110. KSM150PS, KSM152PS

RPM’s
Stir- 60 
Speed 2- 95
Speed 4- 135
Speed 6- 180
Speed 8- 225
Speed 10- 280

Tilt Head Models- K45SS, KSM90, KSM103, KSM110. KSM150PS, KSM152PS

RPM’s
Stir- 60 
Speed 2- 95
Speed 4- 135
Speed 6- 180
Speed 8- 225
Speed 10- 280

RPM’s for the 6qt Pro 600 Stand Mixer's beater shaft are as follows:

Stir- 132
Speed 2- 181
Speed 3- 266
Speed 4- 347
Speed 5- 410
Speed 6- 454
Speed 7- 525
Speed 8- 569
Speed 9- 645
Speed 10-752


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Those are interesting numbers. But the 5 qt "Professional"(bowl lifts up) is not represented. Curious as to what those numbers are. I've gotta admit, I've had this one (the professional) in my commercial kitchen for 4 years now, never wimps out, only thing I've had to do was replace the brushes.


----------



## shasbrna19 (Jan 22, 2021)

dagger said:


> I made Nestles Toll House Cookies and was wondering if this is normal. While beating the butter,eggs,..ect the mixer had no trouble going up all ten speeds but speed 9 - 10 did not seam that much of a difference or that much faster. After mixing in the flour the mixer when to speed 6 but no faster when i incress speeds. Is this normal cause the dough does ride up the paddle attachment and does make a heavy blob. i asked this question on the Kitchenaid forum and got an intresting responce on the power difference between Artisan & pro models, funny at top speed 10 the artisan is only
> going little faster than speed 3 on the pro model.
> I know the sound of the Mixer does not change to much... here is the RPM's ..
> 
> ...


How did you obtain the RPM values? Do you have a source?


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

This thread is about as old as my former 40 qt howler... :emoji_laughing: 

I decided (after much deliberation) to give the KA commercial 8 qt a test flight at home (I wanted someting between a 5 qt and a 10 qt), should be here next week sometime - if it fails, I'll post the results. If not, I'll keep people updated. I've heard what I call these "new era" Whirlpool KA professional / commercial DC machines are better than the older ones, and if this thing dies (I'm giving it a 50/50 chance right now) I can either fix it (they're dead simple to repair) or replace it with a C100... Time will tell.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

L'uovo vulcanico said:


> This thread is about as old as my former 40 qt howler... :emoji_laughing:
> 
> I decided (after much deliberation) to give the KA commercial 8 qt a test flight at home (I wanted someting between a 5 qt and a 10 qt), should be here next week sometime - if it fails, I'll post the results. If not, I'll keep people updated. I've heard what I call these "new era" Whirlpool KA professional / commercial DC machines are better than the older ones, and if this thing dies (I'm giving it a 50/50 chance right now) I can either fix it (they're dead simple to repair) or replace it with a C100... Time will tell.


Update - Received the mixer, the inside of the bowl looked like someone ground on it with the sharp edges of a chainsaw... I've been waiting for a replacement from Kitchenaid, so once we get that from there, we'll continue with this.


----------

